# Mittelklasse Gaming-Laptop f?r ca. 1500? gesucht



## BodyMurat (31. Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebe Technikfreunde,

aktuell suche ich einen Gaming-Laptop in der Preisklasse von ca, 1500€, den ich auch mal mit zum Kollegen oder zur Uni transportieren kann.

Mit dem Laptop werde ich wohl selten Blockbuster Titel spielen wollen, eher sowas wie WoW, Diablo 4 (wenn es mal erscheint) oder diverse Spiele auf Steam.

Ich habe bereits zwei interessante Modele gefunden.

"MSI GF75 10SER Thin":
https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_msi-gf75-10ser-thin-2684849.html

"ASUS ROG Strix G17:
https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_asus-rog-strix-g17-g712lv-h7007t-2662336.html

Würdet ihr eines dieser Produkte empfehlen oder kennt ihr wohl möglich was besseres für den Preis?

Mfg
Body


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2020)

BodyMurat schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Technikfreunde,
> 
> aktuell suche ich einen Gaming-Laptop in der Preisklasse von ca, 1500€, den ich auch mal mit zum Kollegen oder zur Uni transportieren kann.
> 
> ...



Die sind beide ganz gut für den Preis. Die Frage ist aber, ob nicht ein Modell mit einer GTX 1660 Super oder 1660 Ti völlig ausreicht. Dann kannst du einiges sparen beziehungsweise ein Notebook nehmen, das beim Rest besonders gut ist, also Display, Verarbeitung usw.


Ach ja: Im Desktop-Sektor sind ja die neuen RTX 3000er-Grafikkarten draußen - ich weiß nicht, wann die bei Notebooks kommen und was die kosten werden. Aber das die RTX 3070 teurer ist als eine RTX 2060, denke ich nicht, dass eine mobile 3070 in Notebooks unter 1500€ kommt, jedenfalls nicht so bald.


----------



## BodyMurat (2. November 2020)

Danke für die Antwort,
würde mir schon gerne eine mit RTX holen, damit ich länger was von habe. 

Habe übrigens den hier gefunden: "ASUS ROG Strix G17 - G712LW-EV010T"
https://www.expert.de/shop/unsere-p...17-g712lw-ev010t-schwarz-gaming-notebook.html

Abgesehen von der kleinen SSD scheint der doch ganz gut zu sein, oder nicht?


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2020)

BodyMurat schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort,
> würde mir schon gerne eine mit RTX holen, damit ich länger was von habe.
> 
> Habe übrigens den hier gefunden: "ASUS ROG Strix G17 - G712LW-EV010T"
> ...


naja, "klein" ist 512GB für eine SSD ja nicht. GGf. kannst du ja später mal eine zweite einbauen, um dort noch viele Games usw. zu installieren. Ich hab einen Acer-Laptop, bei dem ich einfach noch eine 2TB-SSD (2,5 Zoll) eingebaut hab - da muss man sich aber erkundigen, ob das geht. Für Games ginge aber sogar eine externe HDD. Dank USB3.0 ist das so schnell wie eine interne HDD.


----------

